# Whisker Pole Length



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Our Club belongs to two different associations. In one it states that for max LP < 123% max whisker pole length is equal to J. It further states that for LP > 123% max length is 0.8 times LP (for a 150 this would be 120% of J).

Does anyone know if this is a rule under racing rules or a local rule? I haqd thought maximum was always J regardless of LP.

This will help us as our club races are white sail only and are in the other association that does not state the length as clearly.

Regards

Mike Hoyt
Race CAptain
BHYC, NS


----------



## geohan (Mar 8, 2000)

As for the maximum length of the whisker pole, I believe it is solely a PHRF matter. It isn''t in the Racing Rules of Sailing. We have just cleaned up our PHRF regulations to allow setting the pole on the same side as the main boom and the length is limited to 80% of the LP of your largest genoa. Perhaps you could clarify matters for your group by just adding a ''prescription'' to your Sailing Instructions.


----------

